# Is the end near?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Former Egyptian president Hosni Mubarak, 84, fights for life in prison
By DAILY MAIL REPORTER


Hosni Mubarak is slipping in and out of consciousness eight days after the ousted Egyptian leader was sent to prison to begin serving a life sentence, a security official said on Sunday.
With rumors of the former president's death spreading rapidly, authorities granted his wife, former first lady Suzanne Mubarak, and the couple's two daughters-in-law special permission to visit him in Cairo's Torah prison early that morning.
'The former president's health is in decline, but now it's stable in its deteriorated state,' the official said. Since his wife's visit, Mubarak has suffered from an irregular heartbeat and required assistance in breathing


Read more: Former Egyptian president Hosni Mubarak, 84, fights for life in prison | Mail Online


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

O/K, so this is not an atheoretical question about the Astecs prediction that the world is coming to an end in 2012?:ranger:


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

So.....he's lying on his death bed, wearing his sunglasses, (as one does!!)
His sons are running loose until the next farce of a trial for them.....
Anyone else think this trial was a waste of time and money???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mamasue said:


> So.....he's lying on his death bed, wearing his sunglasses, (as one does!!)
> His sons are running loose until the next farce of a trial for them.....
> Anyone else think this trial was a waste of time and money???




As far as I know the Brothers Grimm are still in prison,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> O/K, so this is not an atheoretical question about the Astecs prediction that the world is coming to an end in 2012?:ranger:


that was the Mayans


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

mamasue said:


> So.....he's lying on his death bed, wearing his sunglasses, (as one does!!)
> His sons are running loose until the next farce of a trial for them.....
> Anyone else think this trial was a waste of time and money???


never mind a waste of money, he should have died before the trial and would have done his beloved country a favour


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> never mind a waste of money, he should have died before the trial and would have done his beloved country a favour




He has never done the country a favour... and never will

I wonder if the army is still picking up his medical bill


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Now that he's in prison his bill is paid for by the tax payer through the ministry of interior, before the sentence he was in a military hospital so yes, the army would have been paying for it. Remember he's no longer a military man and has been stripped of all his medals and decorations.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

aykalam said:


> that was the Mayans


Oops! right continent, wrong extinct nation


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Media reports quoted Mubarak at the time as saying the military council who took over after his ouster had deceived him. "Egypt has sold me out. They want me to die here," he reportedly said.

Read more here: CAIRO: Doctors use defibrillator on Egypt's Mubarak | Latest news | CentreDaily.com



and apparently Suzanna is demanding he is moved .

Is he complaining because he thought he had struck a deal with SCAF.. step down for a while then we will put you back in?

Did he not say.. I was born in Egypt and I will die in Egypt.. so what's the problem?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Mubarak has requested the transfer of his son Alaa to the prison hospital after reportedly suffering a deterioration in his health

Mubarak requests his elder son in Tora prison hospital - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------

